

Wishbox: Google+ Like Feedback Tool with Annotated Screenshots - aytekin
http://www.jotform.com/wishbox

======
aytekin
When Google+ came out with the screenshot feedback tool, there was a lot of
interest for such a tool. We made Wishbox so all websites can have a similar
way to get feedback. Plus we added a screenshot editor to draw arrows, circles
and jot down notes on the screenshots without ever leaving your page.

Wishbox is useful for all sites, but I think it is especially useful for other
web apps. In our web app (JotForm) we get over 100 support queries every day,
and having screenshots of the problem makes a big difference on the time it
takes to resolve an issue.

Since this is Hacker News let me share how we made wishbox.

I wish I could say we used canvas to take screenshots. We really wanted to do
it that way. We gave it a big shot. We spent a month to do it in canvas.
Unfortunately, taking screenshots with canvas is a dead end. Especially when
you need to get it work on any web site, and on any browser.

But, it worked really well for the drawing tool. We built the tool on top of
Fabric.js. Fabric.js is a great library with a lot of potential. We will to
contribute our bug fixes and additions to the project soon.

So, how do we take the screenshot? In a nutshell, we get the current DOM of
the page, send it to the server, run it on wkhtml2png and return the
screenshot to the drawing tool.

